# Canadian permanent residence application



## Asfan91 (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi everyone

I’m an Indian expat living in Kuwait. 

I’m currently scoring 438 as my CRS score. Would it be a good idea to apply for Canada Express entry program?

Thanks
Asfan


----------



## theone1111 (Sep 7, 2017)

Asfan91 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I’m an Indian expat living in Kuwait.
> 
> ...


You can check the scores for previous rounds to get an idea when was the last time this score was reached. But no harm in applying


----------



## Asfan91 (Dec 31, 2016)

theone1111 said:


> You can check the scores for previous rounds to get an idea when was the last time this score was reached. But no harm in applying


Thanks for your response. I have been following the previous rounds results since I posted. Apparently they're only inviting CEC & PNP applicants at the moment.


----------



## Sagar_Ind2Cad (Aug 10, 2021)

Wait for it. EE will open in last quarter. If this covid situation gets better.


----------

